# Swap hunt



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm happy to see this title. I have been doing swap hunting for 8 years now and have made some life long friends doing this . It also alowed me to hunt places i would NEVER get a chance to hunt. Heck i'm going to Sweden to hunt this August because i did a swap for a turkey hunt on my place, seems there are no turkey in Sweden. I'm just a poor boy that works in a factory and can't afford the outfetters prices. So let's swap hunt. I'll hunt your place any you can hunt mine. We may become life long friends.
I live in up state New York and have over 1,000 acres of private land to hunt. Good deer , turkey and coyote hunting. I cozy camp , nothing fancy but nice. My motto is " Strangers are only friends we haven't met". I won't guarentee you susess but will promise you good times and good people.


----------

